

From Moleskine to Market - gnosis
http://ilovetypography.com/2008/03/12/newzald-moleskine-to-market/

======
barrkel
Ironically, I found the typeography of the main article so hard to read I had
to use Readibility. The main font appears to be one of these two:

<http://typekit.com/colophons/vcb6rkj>

The combination of font and size chosen is an exceedingly poor match for 96dpi
web rendering.

~~~
San
The font rendering varies wildly between browsers:
<http://i47.tinypic.com/1125ssp.png>

From left to right: Firefox (Win), Chrome (Win), Safari (Win), Safari (Mac)

Firefox renders the font way too light, Chrome (this version at least) falls
back to a default font, and Safari on Windows uses incorrect kerning and
renders the some characters too narrow. Only Safari on Mac renders the font
acceptably (except from the heavy diagonal on the capital N and the oversized
apostrophe, maybe).

~~~
gnosis
Another data point for you, Opera on Gentoo Linux:

<http://img705.imageshack.us/img705/4621/1231150731.png>

To me it looks pretty similar to your Firefox screenshot.

~~~
barrkel
That isn't using the right font either. The 'e' is all wrong.

------
robfitz
Does anyone know how the economics of font creation work out?

This seems to take an enormous amount of time to create [what appears to me to
be] a very niche product that sells for only $250.

~~~
replicatorblog
It is terrible. An old girlfriend worked as a type designer and rampant piracy
makes selling fonts to end users a terrible business.

These "Type Foundries" make their main revenues by designing custom fonts for
magazines where you can earn 5-6 figure sums. e.g. Martha Stewart may want a
custom script font family for her magazines. She'll turn to a company to
design a font exclusively for her. They also make money when selling large
bundles of licenses to media companies that tend not to pirate fonts. Much the
same way Adobe sells lots of software to institutions, but suffers piracy
among hobbyists. Except there are thousands of font options, many of which are
free.

